# Alchemie bleiben oder Changen?



## Surfboy1995 (23. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir letztens vorgenommen Alchemie zu skillen um etwas an Geld ran zu kommen und dachte mir, es macht doch dann auch Spaß hochwertige tränke mit Rezepten usw herstellen zu können.
Aber da lag ich wohl falsch! denn es gibt kein Einzigstes Rezept (Außer bei den Gildenerfolgen usw) was ich lernen kann, ist doch schon irgentwie .. besch..
Aus echtgold und Elementen kann man schon Geld verdienen, aber was bringt es sonst?
Lederverarbeitung kann man hochwertige sachen herstellen.
Und was mich auch stört ist das beim echtgold etc die Abklingzeit bei ALLEN dieser sachen bis mitternacht ist..
Etwas entäuscht bin ich schon und was für möglichkeiten hätt ich denn jetzt noch?
Soll ich lieber bei Alchemie bleiben und abwarten ob noch Rezepte kommen? Oder bringt es das jetzt nicht?

Mfg


----------



## Dark_Lady (23. November 2011)

Alchi ist - abgesehen von den Transmutationen, eben kein Job zum Gold verdienen, sondern in meinen Augen eher zum selber versorgen seiner Chars.
Und selbst mit den Gems und Echtgold macht man nicht viel Profit.

Fazit also - wenn du Gold willst, werd Juwe, Inschriftler oder sowas, wenn du deine Chars selber mit Tränken, Echtgold und bedingt auch Rohgems versorgen willst, bleib Alchi.


----------



## Terrascream (24. November 2011)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Alchi ist - abgesehen von den Transmutationen, eben kein Job zum Gold verdienen, sondern in meinen Augen eher zum selber versorgen seiner Chars.
> Und selbst mit den Gems und Echtgold macht man nicht viel Profit.
> 
> Fazit also - wenn du Gold willst, werd Juwe, Inschriftler oder sowas, wenn du deine Chars selber mit Tränken, Echtgold und bedingt auch Rohgems versorgen willst, bleib Alchi.



Das sehe ich ganz anders, ich habe gestern (Mittwoch) innerhalb von 30-40 Minuten knapp 3k Gewinn erzielt. Da Mittwochs geraidet wird auf unserem Server und die Nachfrage dem entsprechend hoch ist 

Ansonsten machste jeden Tag 150-200 Gewinn durch transen von flüchtiges Leben zu xy, oder das transen von Karneolen zu Infernorubinen.

Also wer sich mit seinem Beruf beschäftigt findet immer Wege Gold zu machen!


----------



## teh_jack (8. Dezember 2011)

Muss ich auch Terrescream zustimmen:

Mit Alchemie kann gut Geld verdienen.
Viele schauen nur scheinbar an der falschen Stelle nach:
Flasks werden jeden Tag in großen Mengen verbraucht und wir sind die einzigen,
die sie herstellen können! Auf meinem Server sind die Kräuterpreise
in letzter Zeit leider völlig am durchdrehen, aber im Normalfall mache mit einem
Zeitaufwand von ca. 10-15min etwa 1000 Gold am Tag (je nach Wochentag/Uhrzeit
mal ein paar 100 mehr oder weniger).

Zu beachten ist nur (und ich wünschte meine Konkurenz würde sich auch dran halten),
dass ihr immer mal kurz durchrechnet ob es sich lohnt die Kräuter als Flask oder lieber
im "Rohzustand" zu verkaufen. Wenn nicht profitiert niemand davon! Ihr könntet mehr
Gewinn machen und die anderen können nicht mehr zu profitablen Preisen Flasks herstellen!

Ich kann auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen wieso so viele auf Meister der Transmutation gehen,
wenn es mal procct gibt es natürlich eine Menge Kohle, aber bei Flasks herstellen in
Kombination mit Meister der Elixiere wirft mit Sicherheit mehr ab (bei 10 Fläschchen
kommen etwa 2 Zweierproccs würd ich schätzen, auch gerne mal ein Fünferprocc!).

Wenn man es richtig anstellt (gehört auch ein wenig rechnen dazu), lässt sich gutes Geld
damit machen! (Gesetzt dem Fall, dass man nicht wie ich Leute auf dem Server hat, die
über mehrere Wochen die Flasks günstiger verkaufen als die Mats -.-)


----------



## Jackie251 (9. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz anders, ich habe gestern (Mittwoch) innerhalb von 30-40 Minuten knapp 3k Gewinn erzielt. Da Mittwochs geraidet wird auf unserem Server und die Nachfrage dem entsprechend hoch ist
> ...
> Also wer sich mit seinem Beruf beschäftigt findet immer Wege Gold zu machen!




Du wärst bereit diese Theorie auf einem von mir gewählten Server zu bestätigen?

Die Server unterscheiden sich extremst!
und den Unterschied zwischen "richtig reibach" und "viel Aufwand für nix" kann bereits ein einziger Konkurrent ausmachen. 


Also hört auf immer Leute für faul/blöd zu verklären, weil die auf einem anderen Server hocken.


----------



## Terrascream (9. Dezember 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Du wärst bereit diese Theorie auf einem von mir gewählten Server zu bestätigen?
> 
> Die Server unterscheiden sich extremst!
> und den Unterschied zwischen "richtig reibach" und "viel Aufwand für nix" kann bereits ein einziger Konkurrent ausmachen.
> ...



Zu meiner Verteidigung, ich spiele auf Aeqwynn der zZ bestimmt vollste Server der Welt.
Die Preise sind so gut wie IMMER im Keller. Wenn ich lese das auf anderen Server die preise für eine flüchtige Erde bei 7 Gold liegen wird mir schwummerig, bei uns kostet eine keine 40 Silber

Seit 4.3 sind alle preise egal für was extrem hoch, weil ja alle neu Sockeln & verzaubern müssen. Aber das legt sich wieder.


Außerdem habe ich keinen blöd oder sonstiges genannt O.O Also dreh mir die Worte nicht im Mund um :>

An der Aussage ist ja wohl NICHTS falsch oder? Es ist mit JEDEM Beruf möglich Gold zu verdienen, wenn man sich mal etwas mit ihm beschäftigt.

Und zu deinem "Experiment" alles klar. Zieh ein Char auf 85 mit Alchi 525 und ich mach dir den Gewinn 
Ansonsten spar dir so Kommentare bitte.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (9. Dezember 2011)

hmm als alchie kein gold verdienen oO..

hab 3 chars mit alchie, jeder meister in..., so das ich alles abgedeckt hab. ne bekannte von mir hat auch 2 alchies (auch verschiedende meister in...)

wir stellen echtgold bis zum abwinken in der woche, nebenbei wird die flüchtige luft immer umgewandelt, jeden tag ein oder 2 klicks^^ für low.
das tranzen von Karneolen zu Infernorubinen lohnt sich zur zeit wie verrückt, sehe zu das in der gb ein grundstock da ist und dann wird der rest für 350g+ (geschliffende variante int, bewegl. oder stärke) vertickt.

wir beide farmen jeden tag ca 45 mins, die mats draus verteilt und dann hergestellt bzw sondiert, notfalls ringe hergestellt und dann entzaubern, vz mats sind auch mal wieder teuer geworden *freu* arbeitsaufwand ca 1 std.

wer jetzt kein gold macht ist selber schuld

so long


----------



## Jackie251 (9. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich keinen blöd oder sonstiges genannt O.O Also dreh mir die Worte nicht im Mund um :>
> 
> An der Aussage ist ja wohl NICHTS falsch oder? Es ist mit JEDEM Beruf möglich Gold zu verdienen, wenn man sich mal etwas mit ihm beschäftigt.



ich fand es einfach unangemessen auf einen Thead der vor dem Patch angefangen wurde, wo leute (durchaus nachvollziehbar) eher kaum gewinne machen.
Da ist natürlich von server zu server extrem unterschiedlich. Aber aus vielen Servern siehts nunmal mau ist mit derartigen Versorgungsprodukten. 

Du jedoch hat nach dem Patch drauf reagiert
mal im ernst die 3k Gold in 30 - 40 minuten werden sich nicht wochenlang halten lassen oder? (zumindest wäre ich sehr sicher nen Server zu finden wo du das nicht jeden Mittwoch packst ;-) )
Patches verschieben das Ganze aus vielen Gründen

genauso wie jetzt mal etwas die echtgoldpreie ziehen. wie lange hält das an? wie lange blieben die rohstoffkosten stabil?
Transmutieren bringt bei kurzen zeiteinsatz ne menge Profit aber nur einmal am Tag - der CD wird eben bezahlt

preisexplosionen zu patchzeiten sind üblich, aber bei den meisten auch gleich wieder weg
so nach der art "juhuu xyz gold mit Flaks verdient - ja hoppla wiese sind die Juwelen so teuer!?"

aber niemals die unterschiede der server vergessen
da sind eben inferrubine mal eben im bereich 100 - 600 g drin, je nach server
http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/auctions/52207

da gilt einfach nicht "wer jetzt nix macht hat selber schuld" sondern er sitzt vieleicht nur auf dem falschen server


----------



## Terrascream (9. Dezember 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> ich fand es einfach unangemessen auf einen Thead der vor dem Patch angefangen wurde, wo leute (durchaus nachvollziehbar) eher kaum gewinne machen.
> Da ist natürlich von server zu server extrem unterschiedlich. Aber aus vielen Servern siehts nunmal mau ist mit derartigen Versorgungsprodukten.
> 
> *Du jedoch hat nach dem Patch drauf reagiert*
> ...



Was bist du denn für ein Casper?
Der Patch kam also am 24.11? Oo
Ich habe VOR dem Patch geantwortet, denn dieser kam erst letzte Woche. Ich frag mich wie man so viel Müll schreiben kann wie du.
Genauso habe ich am GLEICHEN Tag auf DEINEN Post geantwortet und zwar heute.

Für mich klingt es so das du ein Alchi bist der frustiert ist und überhaupt kein Gewinn macht, weil er 1. Keine Ahnung von seinem Beruf hat 2. auch keine Lust hat sich damit zu beschäftigen


----------

